# Question on New 211



## dnelms (Nov 20, 2006)

My parents just had 2 Echo 3900 boxes replaced with the 211HD boxes. On the old box, there was an output for coax that we used to show whatever was tuned on the Dish box to a small TV next to their dinner table. Used composite connections for their TV. Now that they have the updated box, I connected their TV with HDMI. I bought a small RCA to coax adapter thinking that the video signal from the composite (yellow) port on the new box would carry that signal thru the coax into the other room. Didn't work.

Does the 211 output signals thru all their ports at the same time?

Is it technically possible to use that adapter I bought from Monoprice to get the signal to the other TV? 

Thanks


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

All ports on the ViP 211 are active all the time.



The ViP211 and ViP211k both have a TV out port on the back, you should be able to use that.



I am not sure what the output channel is since there is no ch3-ch4 switch on the back, i presume there is a software method of setting the output channel.



Just read the manual for 211k - output channels is 3 or 4 set in MEUN - System Setup - Installation - Modulator Setup.


----------



## dnelms (Nov 20, 2006)

Jim5506 said:


> All ports on the ViP 211 are active all the time.
> 
> The ViP211 and ViP211k both have a TV out port on the back, you should be able to use that.
> 
> I am not sure what the output channel is since there is no ch3-ch4 switch on the back, i presume there is a software method of setting the output channel.


Thanks.. must have missed that or I have the wrong model number in my head.

EDIT: an update. The model is 211Z and it does NOT have a coax connection for TV out. So back to my original question... should the RCA to coax adapter work?


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

dnelms said:


> Thanks.. must have missed that or I have the wrong model number in my head.
> 
> EDIT: an update. The model is 211Z and it does NOT have a coax connection for TV out. So back to my original question... should the RCA to coax adapter work?


What do you have for an adapter a ch 3/4 modulator will connect to the red/white/yellow RCA jacks on the back of the receiver.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

dnelms said:


> EDIT: an update. The model is 211Z and it does NOT have a coax connection for TV out. So back to my original question... should the RCA to coax adapter work?


An RF modulator (or whatever is built into a VCR/DVD recorder) will work. Something that converts from RCA to coax will NOT as the RCA output is line level NTSC video and audio, NOT a TV channel.


----------

